# Bestimmte Kombination in Excel suchen



## hury (15. November 2007)

Hi,

ist so etwas überhaupt in Excel möglich? Wenn ja, wie ginge das?

Ich muss insgesamt auf 399.106,40 kommen. 
Es dürfen aber keine Preise verändert werden. Das heißt, ichmüssten komplette Positionen löschen.
Gibt es eine Formel, die mir eine Kombination von Beträgen sagt, damit ich auf die 8.161,20 Differenz komme Dann würde ich wissen, welche Positionen ich löschen kann.

Datei:
http://www.captured-dreams.de/temp/1.xls

Grüße
Alex


----------

